# Living in Schleswig-Holstein



## A.H.A. (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I was offered a teaching post in a boarding school in Germany. I will get an appartment on the school grounds. With all the tax deductions and heating, water and electricity I should be left with 1,914.84 EUROS
Will this be sufficient to cover the following:

- Kindergarten for two kids (half-day)
- Gas 
- months supply of food for a family of 4 (two adults and two toddlers)
- telephone, internet

Thanx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

No problem at all


----------



## A.H.A. (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt reply. We also hope that we will be able to explore with our kids the area on weekend bicycle or train trips. I hope this financial structure is not going to be too tight, is it?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

A.H.A. said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. We also hope that we will be able to explore with our kids the area on weekend bicycle or train trips. I hope this financial structure is not going to be too tight, is it?


Don't worry! The biggest expense is usually the monthly rent and you got that covered. Food costs are the lowest in Europe and Internet/Telephone should not set you back more than 50-100 EUR a month. You will have plenty left to live on and enjoy the area  Compared to the average family income in Germany this is a very good amount.


----------

